# Bristol tomorrow



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi all
we are visiting our daughter in bristol tomorrow . cc site is full any other suggestions?
Thanks in anticipation Jim


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Have you rung the site direct? It's nearly always showing as fully booked on the website, but we have often got in at the last minute by telephoning. Our son (he organised the recent gorilla display in and around the centre) lives in Bristol - the CC booking system makes it difficult to make visiting arrangements, unless using a last minute cancellation.
David


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

just in case you don't have this link

Paul

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results3.asp?search=bristol&by=town


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Our son lives in Bristol and we were told by CC warden in May thsi year that site is fully booked weekends until December. The fact is there are no other local camping sites we have found. Bath Chew valley CC site is not far and excellent. There are a few certificated CC sites in the Bristol 5 mile area


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks for response will try again tomorrow for any cancellations
jim


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

there is a CL at Clevedon junc 20 M5 only 20 minutes to the centre of Bristol, just off motorway, left at r/b 1st left, 1st left ( wrangle farm green ) right at tee, 40 yds on your right. Hurn Road. they have leccy, toilets and I think a shower.

Loddy


----------

